
Coronavirus: The detectives racing to contain the virus in Singapore - momofarm
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-51866102
======
momofarm
I am wondering, could this being more efficient by the aid of computing.

But when major countries entering massive infection condition, the contact
tracing measure looks unnecessary.

